# Disable ps/2 keyboard in kernel

## mcaptur

I have an oldish athlon motherboard (asus a7v) with a faulty ps/2 controller. I can use the machine with gentoo using a usb keybaord and mouse, however i get loads of events (gigs of logs) in my logfiles. the following is logged repeatedly 

Jan 19 14:00:02 zeus kernel: atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

Jan 19 14:00:33 zeus last message repeated 8008 times

Jan 19 14:01:34 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Jan 19 14:02:35 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Jan 19 14:03:36 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Jan 19 14:04:37 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Jan 19 14:05:38 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Jan 19 14:06:39 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Jan 19 14:07:40 zeus last message repeated 16029 times

Jan 19 14:08:41 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Jan 19 14:09:42 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Jan 19 14:10:43 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Jan 19 14:11:44 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Jan 19 14:12:45 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Jan 19 14:13:46 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Jan 19 14:14:47 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Jan 19 14:15:48 zeus last message repeated 16029 times

Jan 19 14:16:49 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Jan 19 14:17:50 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Jan 19 14:18:51 zeus last message repeated 16028 times

Since I use usb keyboard and mouse, i'd like to disable the at keyboard when i compile my kernel, however whenever i edit the .config (kernel config file) manually and set at keyboard etc... to no, it is set back to y when i execute make menuconfig. Is there a way to preferably disable the ps/2 controller, or alternatively to tell linux no to log the above messages.

I'm currently using the 2.6 kernel (2.6.10 r5)

Thanks,

Mark

----------

## Primozic

Run a "make menuconfig" in your source tree and do the following:

Select "Configure standard kernel features (for small systems)" under "General setup."

De-select "i8042 PC Keyboard controller" and "Keyboards" under "Device Drivers --> Input device support."

----------

## mcaptur

Thanks Primozic, problem seems solved now... Do you know of any side effects from choosing the "Configure standard kernel features (for small systems)" option in the kernel config?

----------

## Primozic

It shouldn't cause any problems.  I've used it for months without any issues.  I actually like it, since it allows me to customize my kernel even further.

----------

## Headrush

I can back him up here.

Works flawless on my system too.

----------

